# Prp



## araichur (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello,

I am applying for CSV without job offer. If I get it and then move to SA to take up a job, can I immediately apply for PRP? I already have more than 5 years experience. Any experience and advice will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

araichur said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am applying for CSV without job offer. If I get it and then move to SA to take up a job, can I immediately apply for PRP? I already have more than 5 years experience. Any experience and advice will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Unless you graduated in South Africa, you will need to have worked 5 years within South Africa to qualify for PRP.


----------



## araichur (Mar 15, 2018)

oh ok. thanks. I was thinking of overall work experience. I guess I have to wait for 5 years.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

mawire said:


> Unless you graduated in South Africa, you will need to have worked 5 years within South Africa to qualify for PRP.


My understanding is that as long as you have 5 years’ appropriate post-graduate qualification work experience. However, this work experience does NOT have to come from working in South Africa.


----------



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> My understanding is that as long as you have 5 years’ appropriate post-graduate qualification work experience. However, this work experience does NOT have to come from working in South Africa.


This is correct. 5 years and more experience and you also need to submit testimonials from previous employers


----------

